# Laptop Fn (Function) keys don't work.

## Budoka

I have a new install on a Samsung AMD64 laptop. http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/laptops/NP700Z5B-S01UB-specs

I used Genkernel to compile the kernel. With the exception of the screen brightness, none of my Fn keys work. Not sure how to activate them.

Thanks

----------

## audiodef

What other function keys are there?

----------

## Budoka

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> What other function keys are there?

 

F1 is for settings/tools

F2 Brightness down

F3 Brightness up

F4 Switch to monitor

F5 Disable touch screen

F6 Mute

F7 Volume down

F8 Volume up

F9 Keyboard backlight down

F10 Keyboard backlight up

F11 Fan

F12 Wifi 

"Fn Lock"

"insert/Prt Sc"

----------

## audiodef

I used play with setting up keys and buttons on a laptop. This is what you need. In particular, xev and lineakd. 

It's odd that your fn->monitor key isn't working. I thought that was BIOS-handled. I've never had to do anything to make that work.

----------

## 666threesixes666

ill second the bios handling the Fn keys....

----------

